# "feeling" implatation???? HELP



## amymccarty (Jan 5, 2011)

My baby is 15 months now and I have been waiting for my period we we can get pregnant again. About 2 days ago I had a pretty bad cramping. It was in one spot specifically. It lasted at least a few mins. Then later the that day I wiped and the toilet paper was slightly dis-colored brownish. Very little, I almost didn't notice it. Then again the next morning I had a little red blood on the paper. I mean very little again almost not noticeable. And now nothing... Sooo... I am wondering if this could be my first period. OR implantation bleeding? Any help?? Im clueless..


----------



## Gemini13 (Aug 26, 2010)

It could be either. It could be ovulation, too.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep any of the above. Start charting!


----------

